# Glow in the dark Paint



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

Anyone know what kind or type of paint will glow-in-the-dark white?

I have some skulls that I would like to illuminate with black light but I want it to show white and not green, which glow-in-the-dark paint and spray does. 

Thanks


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Try spraying them with Ritt Whitener or Tide Laundry detergent. That's as close as you'll get since blacklight's "white" is purplish because of the UV.


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Try spraying them with Ritt Whitener or Tide Laundry detergent. That's as close as you'll get since blacklight's "white" is purplish because of the UV.


Oh, you know what, I actually did try spraying them with Ritt Whitener but it came out "speckled". Should I try dunking the whole styrofoam skull in a a bucket of Ritt?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

GLOWZ goes on clear you get it from walmart


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

Lotus said:


> GLOWZ goes on clear you get it from walmart


Went to Walmart today.. they didn't carry it.. they did carry the Krylon brand but no GID... boo....


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 16, 2007)

GLOWZ paint glows that standard GITD Green color, not the white/blue you're looking for. 

Wildfire sells paints that go on white and glow under black light in many different colors.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

aznraverkid said:


> Oh, you know what, I actually did try spraying them with Ritt Whitener but it came out "speckled". Should I try dunking the whole styrofoam skull in a a bucket of Ritt?


Can't hurt. It may just work as you want it!


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

trexmgd said:


> GLOWZ paint glows that standard GITD Green color, not the white/blue you're looking for.
> 
> Wildfire sells paints that go on white and glow under black light in many different colors.


Ouch.. $30 for a pint of Wildfire optical white... I just need a little


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are looking for something to glow "white" under a black light that is simply called "black light reflective" and the reflection is the color of the object reflecting. In this case you want white.

If all you want is a styrofoam head to reflect white, cut up one of your t-shirts and use basic craft spray on glue....and glue strips of cloth in the head until fully covered. This CAN be done neatly if you are looking for great detail. If not, you could do it in a matter of minutes. Other cloth that works well is wedding tulle...and its is VERY VERY cheap at any fabric store and Wal-Mart.

It will glow like a beacon.

Why? Because phosphor is black light reflective, and most all laundry detergent has phosphor in the mix. White is the most reflective because ...well its white and white reflects ALL light in the color spectrum.

I did this with my tombstones this year and one 18" black light makes 10 large tombstones glow like unreal.


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 10, 2007)

arcuhtek said:


> If you are looking for something to glow "white" under a black light that is simply called "black light reflective" and the reflection is the color of the object reflecting. In this case you want white.
> 
> If all you want is a styrofoam head to reflect white, cut up one of your t-shirts and use basic craft spray on glue....and glue strips of cloth in the head until fully covered. This CAN be done neatly if you are looking for great detail. If not, you could do it in a matter of minutes. Other cloth that works well is wedding tulle...and its is VERY VERY cheap at any fabric store and Wal-Mart.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your expertise! I might try that if I have the time... I guess it's not that important...


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

azn.

This thread is very similar to yours.

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8789

Read what it says about apply TIDE detergent to get a fantastic glow.....I think this is the route for you.

Kevin


----------

